# camo/hunting clothes opinions



## Sterlo58 (Aug 6, 2008)

What brand of hunting clothes has given you the best service. I am not concerned about patterns just durability, comfort etc.
Thanks


----------



## Nitro (Aug 6, 2008)

1. Anything from Drake Waterfowl

2. Cabela's

3. Bob Allen

4. Browning

5. Carhart


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 7, 2008)

Nitro said:


> 1. Anything from Drake Waterfowl
> 
> 2. Cabela's



I agree.


----------



## whitworth (Aug 9, 2008)

*Interesting:Just checked recently*

I have a blaze orange hunting parka I bought some thirty years ago.  Still in great condition. Have no reason to buy a new one.  

Company is still in business in the USA, but industrial clothing products only.  

Hope you find one as good.


----------



## redkelly (Aug 10, 2008)

army jungle BDU's, bought at a garage sale....button front long sleeve shirts $.50 and pants $1.00....


----------



## Backcountry (Aug 10, 2008)

army bdu pants and browning microfleece jacket and pants i've had for 10+ years.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 11, 2008)

Cabelas Micro tex - Lightweight but very durable, for early to mid Fall warmer weather, also wears well over a pair of polypro when the temps start to drop, quick drying, quiet, can handle thorns and heavy duty use...my set is going on 4 years

Cabelas outfitter fleece - Late Fall to mid winter, can handle repeated washings and very versitile as 2nd layer or outer layer gear...

Rain Gear and outer wear - My go to hunting outfit for 5 years now has been the MT050 parka and pants.  With a polypro layer underneath, I am ready for almost any weather anywhere...i'll add a mid layer of fleece or wool if its staying cold all day but I have worn this one outfit to the field no less than 125 times with annual washings and its still holding up.  I will replace the parka at the end of this year only because the lower front bellow pockets are starting to tear at the corners but thats because I usually stuff my gloves, flashlight, grunt tube, pull rope,  and everything else in there for short hikes to the stand.


----------



## dmc308 (Nov 26, 2008)

2nd on the Cabelas Outfitters Fleece.  Most versitile stuff I have ever owned.  warm and quiet.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a lot of Columbia gear that has served me well for a bunch of years. They get kinda pricey though, so I have to find it on sale.
I like Walls and 10X gear too. Cabela's makes quality gear and I see myself leaning toward a lot of their products to replace worn items.


----------

